# 80 Lb Mono to Swivel



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

What knot do you like for 80 lb mono to a swivel on a shark rig (mainline to shark rig)?
I have been using and recently has a failure and can't tell if the knot gave way, or not. Because of this I keep second guessing my self. 
Thanks,
Gio


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Is shark tail whipping or line or line breaking? How long of leader?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Uni knot


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Country - I am using 8' of 275 single strand. I don't think it was a tail whip, but possible.
Math - I meant to say in the post, a Uni is what I am using.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Bad spool of line maybe? It's the knot coming back like it broke in the knot? I use uni and never a problem unless i had a bad spool of line. I really don't know? Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Yes this is strange. I couldn't tell if it broke, or came untied. It was kind of crinkled at the end. I use the Uni a lot, and really doubt I tied it wrong, so maybe bad line. I was using Ande, and can't remember having a problem in the pst with it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

San Diego jam knot.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> San Diego jam knot.


Interesting. I will check this out.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Gio said:


> Country - I am using 8' of 275 single strand. I don't think it was a tail whip, but possible.
> Math - I meant to say in the post, a Uni is what I am using.


I've started re-tying uni knots at least once per day a few years ago, and since then I've never had a knot failure. I inspect knots and leaders carefully when prepping for a trip. Remember to wet the line before tightening and tie perfect knots. If I have fish slime on my hands I can tie pretty good uni knots while fishing, but knots tightened dry will never match knots tightened with proper lube and care.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Good points. I am very careful building my rigs, and so familiar and confident with my knots, that I may occasionally tie a bad one without knowing it.
Probably my best bet here is to take the time, amd make sure I tie good knots.
I appreciate everyone's feedback
Gio


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Uni


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never used uni knots, so I had to go look at how to tie them.

It turns out that it is pretty much a upside down Improved Clinch... The knot that I use.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you need around 20ft of leader. this is why we run 400lb mono behind the wire. the sand and shells will tear through your main line, especially if your weight is attached to it. 

palomar knot works great. crimp anything over 150.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Gio said:


> Country - I am using 8' of 275 single strand. I don't think it was a tail whip, but possible.
> Math - I meant to say in the post, a Uni is what I am using.


if im not mistaken an 80lb uni knot will break at 40 lbs


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Check out Knot Wars on Youtube they have a ton of info. including breaking points for mono, floro, and braid.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> San Diego jam knot.


Yep. :thumbsup:


----------

